# tamiya dynatech 02H



## mark83 (Nov 21, 2006)

Gday guys, i have just started to get back into rc racing (stopped 7yrs ago) and a bit rusty. I have a tamiya dynatech 02H motor (see link) and the only info I could get find about it was 25000rpm (unsure what that is in "turn" specs). I saw this motor on ebay for $125US and looks exactly the same yet this motor is old skool.

[url="http://cgi.ebay.com/53044-Tamiya-Dynatech-02H-Motor-Avante-Egress_W0QQitemZ6051237548QQihZ009QQcategoryZ34063QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem"]http://cgi.ebay.com/53044-Tamiya-Dynatech-02H-Motor-Avante-Egress_W0QQitemZ6051237548QQihZ009QQcategoryZ34063QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem[/url]

Does anyone know if i should keep it or buy another?
Also the mod settings at the back...iv forgot what each setting does? if any1 knows more about them thanks

thanks in advance


----------

